# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  صور للارض من خلال الاقمار الصناعية

## mohamed73

*القمر الصناعي* Landsat الذي يدور في السماء منذ 29 سنة،  قدم لنا *صور جميلة* لـ كوكبنا لم كنا نتوقعهاحيث القمر الصناعي يستطيع تصوير اكثر من 2.5 مليون صورة خلال 150 الف لفه حول العالم/ شاهد ال*فيديو* .  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## عصام البرغثي

سبحان الله والحمدلله

----------

